# Carb up day on a cyclical ketogenic diet



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Firstly I'll appologise because there is alot of threads appearing about the CKD but I just need to know one thing. .....I know I need to be consuming 650 carbs following my Friday night workout. I'll take 150 over two meals Friday, and spread the remainding 500 over six meals sat which is about 85g per meal.

What I need to know is the sorts of carbs I should be consuming? I have read somewhere to start with high GI carbs, moving to lower GI carbs for the last 3 meals of the day.

Is this correct? If so what sorts of carbs should I be eating?

Appreciate any info on this. The rest of it I'm fine with


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes you defo want high GI carbs immediately post workout, id say friday have a PWO shake with 50g whey, 100-120g (depends on your weight) dextrose or maltodextrin or mix, 10g creatine, glutamine aminos etc if you have them. Also maybe some electrolytes or 2 sachets of oral rehydration powder, or even a pinch of salt or LoSalt (high in potassium).

The reason is that muscle cell insulin sensitivity and permeability to glucose is highest straight after, then begins to decline. You want to maximise glucose transport into your muscles and increase volumisation, and this causes a tremendous anabolic response.

For the second meal go 80-100g carbs, e.g. white rice or white bread or sugary cereal or low fat malt loaf, and a banana.

The following day, start your day with a shake with around 50-80g fast carbs and some creatien and whey in it, and you can even drink this in middle of friday night if you wake for a p1ss as you only have this one 24 hour period to restore glycogen so make the most of it.

The saturday meals should be white rice, a few bananas, bread, pasta, anything starchy really, starting with higher GI, moving to lower e.g. you could have around 20-30g maltodextrin with the first few meals.


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Nice one mate......appreciate your help. Looking forward to Friday to get something sweet down me. I'll do as you say and try to limit fat intake on the sat. Thanks again


----------

